# simplicity snow thrower question



## gsxr-rider137 (Oct 6, 2014)

Just purchased a 2001 simplicity legacy with the 20hp kawaski motor in it....have been looking for a snow thrower for it...pto driven....and theres a local guy who has one for a regant...almost the same year machine..he doesnt know if it would fit.....
Anyone know the difference between the two models and if this snow thrower could fit???


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Sorry, I can't help you with the new stuff but maybe there will be someone along shortly who can.


----------



## gsxr-rider137 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks! 
Its my first Simplicity tractor....and so far its leagues over anything i've owned in the past....


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

gsxr-rider137 said:


> Thanks!
> Its my first Simplicity tractor....and so far its leagues over anything i've owned in the past....


I fear the answer is going to be no. I think the legacy is going to have a shaft driven blower while all lesser models are belt driven.


----------



## gsxr-rider137 (Oct 6, 2014)

My legacy is PTO driven as well.......


----------

